# But Is She Dressed Appropriately To Board A Flight?



## Mitzi (Jul 11, 2019)

Or were they just picking on her?  

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/10/us/black-woman-american-airlines-cover-up.html

*Woman Required to Cover Up on American Airlines Flight Says Race Was a Factor *
Dr. Tisha Rowe was about to fly from Jamaica to Miami when a flight attendant briefly removed her from the plane because of her romper, she said.

Dr. Tisha Rowe shared this selfie of the outfit she was wearing when she was asked to get off her June 30 flight.CreditTisha Rowe

Image
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Dr. Tisha Rowe shared this selfie of the outfit she was wearing when she was asked to get off her June 30 flight.CreditCreditTisha Rowe
By Neil Vigdor


July 10, 2019

A Texas doctor says her race was a factor when she was briefly removed from a recent American Airlines flight and required to cover herself with a blanket before being allowed back on the plane.

Dr. Tisha Rowe, who identifies as African-American and Caribbean-American, posted a widely shared tweet about the episode, including a selfie of the romper she was wearing on the June 30 flight from Jamaica to Miami.

Dr. Rowe, 37, is a family physician in Houston and founded a telemedicine company in 2014. She said Tuesday that she was humiliated in front of her 8-year-old son, who had been traveling with her.

“Had they seen that same issue in a woman who was not a woman of color, they would not have felt empowered to take me off the plane,” Dr. Rowe said. “In pop culture, especially black women with a body like mine, they’re often portrayed as video vixens. So I’ve had to deal with those stereotypes my whole life.”


American Airlines apologized and agreed to issue a refund to Dr. Rowe, according to Shannon Gilson, a spokeswoman.

“We were concerned about Dr. Rowe’s comments, and reached out to her and our team at the Kingston airport to gather more information about what occurred,” Ms. Gilson said. “We apologize to Dr. Rowe and her son for their experience, and have fully refunded their travel. We are proud to serve customers of all backgrounds.”


----------



## Kiowa (Jul 11, 2019)

I've dressed less than her and been on ok on flights...AA has not learnt a thing..

I hope she refuses the refund and hires a great attorney and sues them


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 11, 2019)

Yes, she had nothing hanging out...from what I can see not even her cheeks (gluteal folds) were exposed.   

YT chicks stay constantly getting passes even though their gluteal folds (cheeks) be saggin visibly below their shorts.


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Jul 11, 2019)

AND aside from the outfit not being my taste, there's NOTHING wrong with her outfit.


----------



## SoniT (Jul 11, 2019)

I think so. It's not like her butt or breasts are hanging out. I wouldn't dress that way because I usually get cold on the plane.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 11, 2019)

EYE do not see anything wrong with that outfit as it's presented.  I'm curious if the shorts part still covers the whole booty area after walking from checkpoint to terminal.


----------



## awhyley (Jul 11, 2019)

Personally, I think she would have fared better if the romper had straps, but I've seen barely-naked people boarding the aircraft, so her outfit should have been fine.  She was traveling from the Caribbean, don't they know it's hot over here?  Rompers and short shorts are all I see.


----------



## urbanchic (Jul 11, 2019)

I saw this story on GMA. She said there was another passenger, of the other persuasion, sitting close by who was in disbelief. The other passenger told Dr. Rowe 'my shorts are shorter than yours and no one said anything to me'.


----------



## urbanchic (Jul 11, 2019)

awhyley said:


> *Personally, I think she would have fared better if the romper had straps,* but I've seen barely-naked people boarding the aircraft, so her outfit should have been fine.  She was traveling from the Caribbean, don't they know it's hot over here?  Rompers and short shorts are all I see.



I doubt it.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 11, 2019)

I heard her interview on CNN and she confirmed that the flight attendants were black. We know not all black women are supportive of one another and I wonder if this was their (FAs) attempts to exercise authority over Dr Rowe. They raised a stink about her outfit because they could. 

Or they had a “she think she cute” mindset and wanted to take her down a peg.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jul 11, 2019)

I've seen worse on flights.  SMH


----------



## JFemme (Jul 11, 2019)

meka72 said:


> Or they had a “she think she cute” mindset and wanted to take her down a peg.



Yep.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 11, 2019)

She looks fine. I hope that she sues.


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 12, 2019)

I've seen MUCH worse.  The flight attendant was just mad this Black lady has the nerve to have a nice body    If it'd been some obese ww she wouldn't have bothered her.


----------



## Dposh167 (Jul 12, 2019)

meka72 said:


> Or they had a “she think she cute” mindset and wanted to take her down a peg.


Thats basically what it was.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 12, 2019)

meka72 said:


> I heard her interview on CNN and *she confirmed that the flight attendants were black*. We know not all black women are supportive of one another and I wonder if this was their (FAs) attempts to exercise authority over Dr Rowe. ...


Black people in these kinds of positions always seem to want to police other black people. Black security guards will reprimand black children in the presence of their parents for breathing too hard while saying nothing to white kids running around wreaking havoc. I truly wonder if it isn't some kind of overdeveloped group-level defensive mechanism stemming from slavery (and the subsequent Jim Crow era) that has warped into systemic self-oppression.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 12, 2019)

Um she was going from JAMAICA to Miami. I dont understand this headline?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jul 12, 2019)

Not my idea of flight wear (I get cold  on airplanes and I am usually think about how I need to dress in the case of an emergency) but I have seen worse, way worse. And unless she is flying courtesy on an employee ticket (they have a dress code for those types of tickets), why are the flight attendants imposing their own dress code?


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2019)

Preach!



yamilee21 said:


> Black people in these kinds of positions always seem to want to police other black people. Black security guards will reprimand black children in the presence of their parents for breathing too hard while saying nothing to white kids running around wreaking havoc. I truly wonder if it isn't some kind of overdeveloped group-level defensive mechanism stemming from slavery (and the subsequent Jim Crow era) that has warped into systemic self-oppression.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 12, 2019)

I think part of it is her body type.  Because she's thick, somehow, the outfit is inappropriate. If a skinny teenager was wearing the same thing, they wouldn't have cared.  In any event, she looks fine and they need to compensate her for the inconvenience and humiliation.


----------



## kimpaur (Jul 12, 2019)

Kurlee said:


> I think part of it is her body type.  Because she's thick, somehow, the outfit is inappropriate. If a skinny teenager was wearing the same thing, they wouldn't have cared.  In any event, she looks fine and they need to compensate her for the inconvenience and humiliation.


I agree,  she was singled out for being a thick Black Woman,  plain and simple. Its a shame bw cant escape oversexualization, even in 2019.There is absolutely nothing inappropriate about her outfit

Eta also interesting that the perpetrators were other bw. Still trying to figure that one out


----------



## Kanky (Jul 12, 2019)

yamilee21 said:


> Black people in these kinds of positions always seem to want to police other black people. Black security guards will reprimand black children in the presence of their parents for breathing too hard while saying nothing to white kids running around wreaking havoc. I truly wonder if it isn't some kind of overdeveloped group-level defensive mechanism stemming from slavery (and the subsequent Jim Crow era) that has warped into systemic self-oppression.


There are some people that you can get away with mistreating and some that you can’t. Bothering a middle class white woman is risky for everyone, but especially for black people.


----------



## scoobygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

Her outfit looks appropriate for both Miami and Jamaica this time of year. Nothing is exposed or overly tight. I came in her expecting the worse but this is tame for South FL. She deserves more than apology.


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 12, 2019)

kimpaur said:


> I agree,  she was singled out for being a thick Black Woman,  plain and simple. Its a shame bw cant escape oversexualization, even in 2019.There is absolutely nothing inappropriate about her outfit
> 
> *Eta also interesting that the perpetrators were other bw. Still trying to figure that one ou*t


respectability?


----------



## dicapr (Jul 12, 2019)

The pics look fine. I’m wondering if in person she had that visible no underwear look.  I did notice she didn’t take any pictures from the back.  I’ve noticed a trend of women wearing clothing that isn’t that bad but the thin material and no undies is showing all their business. I’m wondering if that is what happened here.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 12, 2019)

meka72 said:


> I heard her interview on CNN and she confirmed that the flight attendants were black. We know not all black women are supportive of one another and I wonder if this was their (FAs) attempts to exercise authority over Dr Rowe. They raised a stink about her outfit because they could.
> 
> Or they had a “she think she cute” mindset and wanted to take her down a peg.


Or her white co-worker told her to do it.


----------



## kimpaur (Jul 13, 2019)

Kurlee said:


> respectability?


 I could definitely see that


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep, they kicked her off the flight because it's a black thing.  Her butt cheeks weren't hanging out, only her legs and shoulders were exposed but the captain wasn't having none of that.  I would sue just to teach them a lesson.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Jul 13, 2019)

FelaShrine said:


> Um she was going from JAMAICA to Miami. I dont understand this headline?


Right. I saw so much midriff and booty cheeks on my flight to Miami...


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 13, 2019)

I just flew home from Miami with AA last night. There were people wearing bikini to tops and coochie cutters... I didn’t even know there was a dress code for the airplane. I thought if it won’t get you arrested on the street, then you’re good to go.


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2019)

That doctor doesn't come off as the gullible type...



GinnyP said:


> Or her white co-worker told her to do it.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 14, 2019)

Laela said:


> That doctor doesn't come off as the gullible type...


No I was talking about the black flight attendant Wy  co-worker.
  Or the black flight attendant was just petty, messy and mean.


----------



## Laela (Jul 14, 2019)

^^ my bad, @GinnyP .. I misread your post.


----------



## GinnyP (Jul 14, 2019)

Laela said:


> ^^ my bad, @GinnyP .. I misread your post.


----------

